# Open minded..



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm confused on How can you call a bow beloved that you can't shoot well? I do see how the Elite Grip can be torqued easily and everyone I know that shoots Elite uses grip tape on theirs, infact, I saw 60X shot with a Tour yesterday with a BHFS set up at our part of the MidAtlantic Sectional. 99.999999% of the time, it isn't the bow, it's the indian.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Takeum said:


> hey guys,,,,, I'm finally done with thinking I know more then most about shooting and what type of bow works best for me,,, First of all, I have been shooting an Elite bow now for some time via the proshop I shoot for,,, I have done poorly ever since my changeover from shooting a Hoyt Matrix to my now belved Answer which to me is a very fine bow,, but here's my issue,,,, I cannot keep this bow from torquing. I have watched alt of guys shoot other brand bow with ease for indoor and outdoor type shoots doing very well,,,, I was wondering if the binary cam system is somewhat flawed in a way where it's very difficult to shoot them without torq. Shoukd I perhaps change to maybe a single cam or hybrid cam system to better my abilities? I am at a loss with trying now for ver 6 years to soot that perfect 300 indoor game and even compete with guys with those ther bows,, Your opinions are much needed here guys,,so please chime in... Is there a better type cam system out there then anther or is it just the fool behind the string?


If you cannot shoot the bow without torquing it, you need to work on your bow hand grip. 
Oh I know I'm full of s__t and their aint nothing wrong with my grip right? good luck!


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Maybe try a Shrewd grip on your Elite?


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Buy this handy little shot coach device. It really works.....http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...IMv18IvDQo85ROzjBfXB9FA&bvm=bv.43148975,d.aWc


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Over the years, have run across only a few bows that I couldn't shoot to my expectations, even after a ton of work. Not saying that someone else could not shoot lights out with the same bows, but it's better (imho) to not waste a lot of time---*move on and find the bow and/or specs that you can shoot well*. All bows are not created equal, and no one bow will suit everyone.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Well first first of all guys,,, I shoot the full elte custom grip already which has helped a little with torq but still have a few lefts to sort out,,,, I mainly work on bow most the time and finally have a found the time to quit working on them and finally getting to shoot a little this year,,, thanks for the tips,,,,aim sure by working on my game and grip my game will improve,,,, I was just wondering if you guys have experienced one type cam better then the other to help with my form and overall game for outdoor and indoor 3d...maybe get something with less letoff and longer ata.... Any added benefits wil help my game at this point,,,,


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> I'm confused on How can you call a bow beloved that you can't shoot well? I do see how the Elite Grip can be torqued easily and everyone I know that shoots Elite uses grip tape on theirs, infact, I saw 60X shot with a Tour yesterday with a BHFS set up at our part of the MidAtlantic Sectional. 99.999999% of the time, it isn't the bow, it's the indian.


Thanks unclegus,,,, I definately start working on my grip game,,,,


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

some people can shoot many different brands and shoot 300`s all the time.but most of us struggle including myself,but my son has his mother`s ice cold blood and can shoot 300`s at will and 60x games too.he thinks its to easy so he now shoots a recurve it fustrates me. what i have found that makes me shoot better and yes even some 300`s, i now shoot a Barnsdale classic - x with an hinge release ,his cam system is very forgiving for a sloppy shooter like me , i own four of them even hunt deer with one but i do shoot hoyt bows ok too as long as it is a 65 % letoff.Dave Barnsdale also has won Vegas in the pro division too with the classic x. good luck with your choice,Pete53


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

the grip drama! one of the things that come to mind is what release? usually my grip issues come from to long a drawlenght. i used to compensate with bow arm and shoulder which tenses up my thumb muscle which causes strange things in shot. Do you shoot straight arm or bent? Bent is ok but how much bent?? i personally don't shoot the bent arm very consistant. straight arm is simplier for me. do you shoot high grip or mid or low grip? PM sent.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Dont over think any of this . just shoot the bow as much as possable with one thought aim aim aim... follow threw...


----------

